# Propane gas smoker



## OkieA (Jun 27, 2018)

We are looking at purchasing a propane smoker. We are often in a burn ban and unable to use our briquette grill, so have decided to go this route. I am looking for advise on what to look for, which brands are the best, etc. We will make our purchase in a couple of weeks and appreciate any advice from seasoned smokers.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 27, 2018)

Have you thought about electric smokers?


----------



## OkieA (Jun 27, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Have you thought about electric smokers?


Yes, we have. I have read that the gas creates a better smoke flavor.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 27, 2018)

My cousin is a regular smoke meister and uses a Masterbuilt electric for all his smokes. Really good stuff. Flavor is going to come from the wood chips you use.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 27, 2018)

I've used both electric and propane smokers quite a bit. I can say that IMHO there is no difference in taste. That said, I've found it easier to get a smoke ring (not all that important) and a bit more bark in a propane. But those arguable benefits are offset by the somewhat higher cost of a long smoke with propane. I ultimately sold my propane smoker and kept the electric which I still use from time to time.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2018)

I've had a Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24 for several years, and it's still going strong.
If you ever need any replacement parts, they are readily available and inexpensive on the Camp Chef website.
And I moved this to "Blowing smoke around the smoker".
I think more people will see it there.
Al


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jun 29, 2018)

I use a smoke hollow propane smoker. It is very easy to maintain control over your heat, produces smoke well. If you are worried about the cost of propane making it a pain in the backside, don't be. I can get well past 24hrs of actual burn time from one bottle, which is about $20. So I guess, depending on what you cook, it add a couple of dollars per use in fuel cost; but if you break it down by time it's well under 1$/hour of cook time.

However, I have not used an electric myself, so I can't really provide you good feedback on them.


----------



## OkieA (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your input. We are new to the idea of smoking, so we are digesting any information we can find. I appreciate your input and thoroughly am enjoying the forum.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have had both for a long time and the electric is very forgiving on the temps,a gas can be tricky working in different temps.When the meat is cold it will soak up a lot of heat which will drop cabinet temps initially then start rising as temps start up causing higher cabinet temps and the need to turn the heat down or open dampers ect.. the electric will self regulate,I use chunks in the gasser and chips or pellets in the electric and will refill both 3-4 times at 30-60 minute intervals.Chips in the propane burn up too quick imo so the chunks last alot better.I have gotten a pellet grill/smoker and really like it.The gas smoker hasn't been used in several years as the MES and my Weber Performer has done all I need,There is a ton of cookers and methods to choose from and its hard to point at any 1 being the best but you have to start some where :)


----------



## OkieA (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. My husband is afraid of the electric, as he feels it will last only a couple years. We cannot have wood/charcoal through most of the summer due to fire bans. This is the reason we are looking at the gas smoker. I have read a lot about them. Again, thanks for your input. I appreciate all the ideas I can get right now.


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jun 30, 2018)

The temperature concern is legitimate I suppose. I like 'low and slow' myself, so I typically keep my propane unit on as low as it can go. This usually means around 210, but if it's a very hot day I can't get below about 220-225. But I find that either way, it's low enough for me. If you are looking for a lower temp than that, I would electric can probably fill that need.


----------

